# Best smoker fuel I have ever found, what do you use?



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I loosely roll up strips of jean material with cardboard. I carry another roll in case it burns out when I'm using it. Usually last long enough for me.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

we use wood pellets. ya have to put something on top to keep pellets from falling out. part of an old t shirt works well. cheap and they work good. we have tried burlap, pine needles. wood shavings. sumac bobs, leaves, etc.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I use pine needles, dead but not overly dry. When they get too dry, they don't stay lit as well. 

I like your pine pellet bedding material, looks easier to use than my pine needles, and, I don't have a pine tree so I have to go hunting for the needles when I run out. I'll have to try and remember to get some the next time I'm at Tractor Supply... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lowhog (May 5, 2015)

I mix punkie wood and pine needles. Lasts a long time.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I use a mixture of pine shavings and pine pellets sold as small animal bedding (both from Tractor Supply). The shavings are quick to light, but the pellets are for the long haul.

I light them with matches (sometimes lots of matches). A friend gave me some fire starter pellets from Mann Lake, they work very well. But since they are only $10.00/bag I'm still trying to figure what else to order to get the free shipping for $100.00 plus orders. I want a fancy hive tool from Kelley's and a queen castle from Brushy Mountain and these fire starters from ML. Why can't all the things I want be from the same place? 

Enj.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

HC, how do you light them? I purchased a bag of these type of pellets from one of our beek suppliers, and I don't know how to light them, without starting them outside my smoker and dumping them in, then there's the fact that they do come out (already mentioned). I just bought 5 yards of burlap on eBay, and I love me some burlap...burns slow, lots of smoke.

I've tried cotton husks as well. If one likes relighting their smoker every minute or so, it's awesome.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I use a propane torch to light get a small handful going and add a little more and get it going good then dump them in. If I'm in a hurry I put about 2 in in the bottom and squirting in a little charcoal lighter fluid and let it burn for about 5 min fill it up and go from there, never had problems with them falling out


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"and let me know what you use."

I use cedar wood shavings from my woodwork. But they don't last eleven hours. The pine straw around here is too pungent and stays on me too long. How do the pine pellets smell?


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I start my smoker with a small self ignite propane torch...great thing to have.


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

Lighting a smoker and keeping it alight has always been a problem, especially when working alone. Does not matter what material you are using, it always seems to go out just as you need it!
My solution was to drill a small hole in the side of the smoker just above the fire grate. Fashion a small flap out of thin metal or aluminium and fix with a self taping screw so it can act as a fire door. 
Purchase one of those small butane torch from the local hardware and you now have a easy to light smoker and if it goes out easy to relight. Burns from the bottom so you get cool smoke.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

We use horse bedding pellets and cardboard. Throw in some dried grass if handy.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Harley Craig said:


> Tell me what you think, and let me know what you use.


I think you have a face for radio.  j/k

I use pine sawdust. I collect it out of the belly of my table saws when I build bee boxes. If I run out I use pine shavings that I buy in a bag. Pine is plentiful around here and pine shavings and sawdust are cheap.

I used pine straw (needles for you non southern people) but it makes a sooty mess in my smoker.

I ran out of both early this spring and bought a small bag of Aspen shavings at a pet store. The smoke from that stuff will choke a man down. It's awful.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I like burlap best but am currently out and have used pine straw but haven't collected any lately. I heard someone on here talking about old blue jeans and since I am a size obese an old pair of mine smokes a lot of bees! They burn a little hotter than I like. THe burlap seems to smolder along at a lower temp when not puffing it up.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

Lately I tried some wood cuttings off of 1 - 1 3/8" Forstner bits that were made in my shop for a business project and they worked well. There was a large amount of them that will last a while. They were large thin chips with a little curl to them which kept them from being packed together and that made them light easier and they kept going for a while. I do use a propane torch to light up too.


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

I use dried leaves at first, lighting with a grill stick lighter, and after the leaves burn down some, I add 4-6 pieces of cardboard, jammed into the smoker. Puffing a bit to keep it going, it lasts about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Brad Bee said:


> I think you have a face for radio.  j/k




Ha ha not the first time I've heard that


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I use pine straw since i have the huge pines just a couple feet over the property line.Then at the other location we own 40 acres with 30 of them in pine thickets.I have worlds of pine straw.It doesnt last long but at least I have a never ending supply.


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Horse apples and pine shavings or horse bedding. Start with shredded paper and it lasts longer than I do.


----------



## S4 basics (Mar 15, 2014)

Dried cow patties or horse dung.Slow smoulders and stays lit forever. It's organic. It's the perfect fuel if you're on a farm or have access to it. Just use a dab of hay to get it started.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

big pine needles, pine cones and burlap bags


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

We mostly use wood pellets from the local mill. Once lit they last all day, or at least until lunch depending on how much smoke you are using, what you are doing. 
To light we start with a match and a crumpled piece of newspaper. Then add some kindling material, usually wood chips, twigs,... Get it nice and hot then add the pellets little by little which significantly cools the fire. Pump the bellows real nice a minute or so and you've got really nice white smoke. As mentioned previously, you need to cap it with something to keep the pellets from falling out. We usually use another wad of newspaper but green grass or alfalfa works too. 

Cow patties are another favorite, or rotten hay, or burlap, or punky wood, or whatever is handy and burns.


----------



## Little-John (Jun 18, 2015)

I like to use pine needles, but don't have any trees near me - so - I'm currently using a small wad of dried grass, followed by wood shavings. Light that with a propane torch fitted with a long extension tube, then add lots of sawdust, and finally another wad of dried grass which stops any hot cinders flying out.

I keep meaning to make a small battery-powered fan to keep the thing ticking-over without pumping, and with a timed buzzer to tell me when it's time to re-fill. One of my round-tuit jobs ...

LJ


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I cut up all the wood scrap in my shop into small pieces with a radial arm saw. 5 minutes later I have a 5 gallon bucket full of smoker fuel.


----------



## Bass (Mar 30, 2015)

If you have a dryer try using the fabrics in the filter. It works best if you dry mostly cotton. that stuff last or half hour.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Bass said:


> If you have a dryer try using the fabrics in the filter. It works best if you dry mostly cotton. that stuff last or half hour.




lint?


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

S4 basics said:


> Dried cow patties or horse dung.Slow smoulders and stays lit forever. It's organic. It's the perfect fuel if you're on a farm or have access to it. Just use a dab of hay to get it started.


I am trying this next time at my yard! There is plenty of it as 2 of my yards are in cow grazing yards. The cows have been a big help in keeping things mowed (not to be confused with mooed) near the hives where the lawn guy doesn't want to go. Now I can use their deposits for smoker. Thanks for sharing! 
I also use pine needles. I collect and bag during dry season so I have plenty during rainy season.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

I use pine needles started with some shredded newspaper. If I really pack it I can get an hour to hour and a half out of it. I have pine trees 40 feet from my garage, which provides a lifetime supply.

Our local apiary inspector uses dried corn cobs. Seems like a neat/easy idea. Got a couple drying to try.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Roughly 6" long by 3" wide strip of cardboard loosely rolled. Light the bottom and let it get going a bit. Gently put into smoker and pump a little until it's flaming good. Heap on whatever you're using. Lately I've been using whatever I can find. A quilt box spilled in my car so I have been using pine shavings quite a bit. Otherwise my standard fuel is punk wood, which is great. Pine needles are good too, but I need to find a source for them as there aren't many around. I'm going to have to start asking the neighbors. But the fastest and easiest is matted up semi-dry grass. Like the stuff you'd bag and if you leave it set it kind of starts to compost. It works great, especially if it's a little damp still. And it stays lit for hours.

Here's a composted grass smoker run:


----------



## Bass (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes using the lint from the dryer works well, but again it depends what type of clothing you put in the dryer. Lint from cotton works the best.


----------



## Grizbee (Sep 23, 2009)

a few pine needles to get it going, and dry Sumac bobs, slow burn and seem to smolder forever and stay lit. also the biggest bonus is it smells good. won't gag the beek if the wind changes


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Harley Craig said:


> I use a propane torch to light get a small handful going and add a little more and get it going good then dump them in. If I'm in a hurry I put about 2 in in the bottom and squirting in a little charcoal lighter fluid and let it burn for about 5 min fill it up and go from there, never had problems with them falling out


I like it. I will try this. Ive got just the torch for it.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

A barn full of horses and 9 apiaries full of bees. What do you think I use? .. I use the bedding pellets Equine pine. Now if I am out for a quick check On a small yard I may use burlap.


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

wheat straw. dried grass clippings. Once I get it started well, I pack it pretty tight, burns a long time.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Packing it tight is key, it's a bit counter intuitive I think. But after I watched Fat Bee Man's video making a smoker fire with pine needles... good grief.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh no! Not ANOTHER thread on smoker fuel!!:scratch:


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

snl said:


> Oh no! Not ANOTHER thread on smoker fuel!!:scratch:



it seems to have had a good response with a lot of input, so I don't think anyone felt their time was wasted, and secondly if I had already saw a thread that talked about 12 hr smoker fuel, I wouldn't have just stumbled on the pine pellet bedding a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a pallet of BBQ pellets in my garage. They work really well,


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

I use planer shavings and router table shavings. They are bigger than sawdust. I use a self igniting torch to light the smoker. Once its going good I reach down and grab a handful of green grass and throw it on top. It cools the smoke and increases it as well.


----------



## John Scifres (Mar 25, 2014)

I tried a couple chunks of charcoal (not briquettes), lit with a propane torch. Stayed lit for a long time. I added leaves and cardboard to the top and the smoke was cool.


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

I use wood pellets from my Traeger grill. I light them with a propane torch and then stuff a wad of burlap in the top. Smokes like crazy, stays lite for a long time. And an occassional puff gets her going again real quick.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

"Punk" from one particular rotting log a little up the mountain from me. This particular log is large and has an abundant supply, but I expect I can find more. Its probably an oak ... we have about 7 varieties.

I've never gotten anything to work unless well-lit using a propane torch. But this stuff, once lit, burns steadily until I cork the smoker or it burns up completely.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Harley Craig said:


> Longest lasting smoker fuel I've ever found, Tell me what you think, and let me know what you use.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_vyENu9Ato


Harley, this stuff is amazing! I lit my smoker last night with the pellets and set it by my grill while I was cooking. Puffed it every so often. About an hour after I lit it I picked it up to go put some supers on and thought it was out.....few puffs and had tons of smoke agian. Thanks!


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Is this stuff the pet bedding thats made from paper you find at the pet stores? And its not a hard pellet like a wood pellet?


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

I start with a piece of corrugated cardboard wrapped around the inside, then some rolled up newspaper for an igniter. Add a handful or two of wood pellets, then top it off with straw (chicken bedding). I look for disposable barbecue lighters on sale, usually for a buck or 2. Lots of nice smoke, and it will last up to an hour.
I'm going to gather some Sumac this Fall and try that, too. Has anybody tried Cannabis? Maybe for those mean days? LOL


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

"Has anybody tried Cannabis?" Well I guess you would get some really laid back bees.Even the AFB might even be calm using that stuff.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

gnor said:


> I'm going to gather some Sumac this Fall and try that, too. Has anybody tried Cannabis? Maybe for those mean days? LOL


I'm not sure I would get any beekeeping done if I did.:lpf:


----------



## Amasa (May 11, 2015)

I've tried cotton batting from an old futon, a dusty crusty burlap sack that sat outside the shed for a year, and some dried conifer (needles, small twigs and cones from a fir tree) which I find is hard to keep lit even after using a propane torch and, it doesn't seem to make a nice thick smoke like the burlap or cotton does. 

enjambres, I don't know what's in those fire starter pellets from Mann Lake, but you could try making your own by soaking cotton balls in wax. The ones I used to use were paraffin soaked cotton.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I used wood pellets from my Green Mountain smoker for awhile. The wood pellets smell good and last a long time. BUT . . . I found burning wood, including smoker pellets, produced huge amounts of creosote. After about a month of using wood pellets, I have a *real* hard time opening my smoker. With all the built up creosote, I have to pull on the top so hard my smoker is all bent up. I know I could burn off the creosote with a torch, but that is one more maintenance activity I could avoid by using a less creosote-prone fuel.

I am back to burlap. Works good, but much less creosote.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Was using dried grass and burlap from Kelley. Wasn't staying lit. Found some old burlap in the barn that stays lit but burns too fast. So I bought Brushy Mountains smoker fuel but have yet to try it.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

snapper1d said:


> "Has anybody tried Cannabis?" Well I guess you would get some really laid back bees.Even the AFB might even be calm using that stuff.


There is a lot of ditch weed growing by the the railroad tracks near where I live. I may to try it some time.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

thehackleguy said:


> I'm not sure I would get any beekeeping done if I did.:lpf:


No, I meant on the bees!:applause:


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Jul 12, 2012)

Rxmaker said:


> Horse apples and pine shavings or horse bedding. Start with shredded paper and it lasts longer than I do.


You mean to tell me I've been giving away free smoker fuel to be used as garden fertilizer? I've been teasing my 13yr old daughter that she needs to figure out how I can burn our two hay burners (horses) waste in my outdoor wood boiler. I keep telling her she needs to collect them and dry them out and sell them as pellets for wood burners. She just rolls her eyes.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

Oak planer shavings, packed down on top of a hot bed of coals from oak kindling will last for hours and hours.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

thehackleguy said:


> I'm not sure I would get any beekeeping done if I did.:lpf:


Sure you would, you just wouldn't remember exactly what it was that you did. On a positive note might turn out to be the most fun you and your bees ever had during an inspection.


----------



## mlmihlfried (Apr 17, 2014)

+1 traeger pellets supposedly no additives just wood. I have ferns growing near my house every fall I harvest them when dry into garbage bags. use these to get the pellets started.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

We have a pellet stove, and use straw for chicken bedding, so these are the 2 main ingredients. I love the smell of burning straw. I grew up on the prairies, and we would go outside after supper on warm Fall nights to play under the street lights. The air was smoky from the burning stubble fields, so the smell brings back pleasant memories of childhood.


----------



## dweber85rc (Nov 25, 2013)

I use wood pellets I bought from Mann lake. I bought a 40 lb bag last year and I am only about a third of the way through it. I start it with a small propane torch and get a fire going for a few minutes and then put a small pile of grass clippings on top to smoldering the fire. Works very well. Tried using sticks and twigs and whatever else I could find in the yard but it was too time consuming to collect. The bag of pellets was about ten dollars.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

I tried the Brushy Mountain smoker fuel today, and so far I'm fairly happy with it. Nice, cool smoke that actually lasted longer than what I needed it for.


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a sweet gum tree in my yard that produces large sweet gum balls. With the stickers all over the balls, they have a lot of surface area and light easily. So I tear off a strip from a paper grocery sack, light it and place it in the smoker. Then I usually place some old bailer twine on top followed by the dried sweet gum balls. Finally, I stuff the smoker with pine needles above the sweet gum balls and it burns nice. I doubt the sweet gum balls would burn all day......they burn too quickly but for a backyard beek, it works great.

I agree with the posters above that say to pack the fuel tightly in the smoker to keep it burning a long time. I equate it to a pipe: pack it, light it, re-pack it, and then tamp it down again once in awhile as the fuel burns on the bottom and air space is created.


----------

